

Introducing a Better Free Plan - WadeF
https://zapier.com/blog/2012/11/14/introducing-better-free-plan/

======
bryanh
We listened to our users and found what was important to them: faster syncing.
We have hopefully found a way to provide that but still make sure the folks
who really get value can pay like normal. As usual, this is always a fine
line.

Another thing we introduced for users wanting a little more on the free plan
is referrals (and other bonuses). You can check that out here:
<https://zapier.com/referral/> Hopefully we can open source the Django app
that drives this mechanism (its really cool!).

~~~
chaud
Your email went out twice, once with no subject.

Did the old free plan have a limit on tasks?

~~~
WadeF
Yeah, we screwed that up.

The old free didn't have a published limit but because the syncing interval
was slow it effectively did. The new free is just publicizing that so that
there's more transparency for how Zapier works.

